# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  HGH in Thailand and Elsewhere

## Antronne

Hey, all! I will be in Thailand soon for a 3 month cycle. Would very much like to know if anyone has any experience with working with indocrinoligists there. Are there any Traveler's who have had any luck locating Saizen in Thailand? I would love to pick up a Saizen CoolClick while I am there if it is possible. Otherwise, are there any other Countries that anyone knows of that can provide the Saizen line with fairly little hassle/cost?

Obrigado!

A

----------


## KAEW44

If u get it from a doctor then will cost you more but will be real, however if you want to go try buying from the shady pharmacies then be extremly careful man, regular gear gets good reviews here and is cheap, but growth is the number one scam here.

----------


## Antronne

Thanks for the info. I would rather pay a little more and be sure than start sticking myself with horse urine. Do you have any idea whether or not the Saizen line is around there? I ask because I prefer the convenience and longer shelf life (and quality!). Really don't like the idea of brewing up a batch every day.

Thanks again!

----------


## Mr.Rose

I've just came back from thailand and many pharmacy's around me in phucket town in mainland phucket had real HGH, blue tops mainly. DONT ever buy gear from tourist spots, you will get scammed and get charged 3-4x the price. Apart from that i have never encountered fake gear and the prices are dirt cheap. What they dotn have they can order for you next business day 99% of the time.

----------


## Antronne

Thanks to both of you. I was thinking about starting my search in Pattaya, but I guess that this qualifies as a tourist spot. Were you able to aquire without the aide of a local? When you say blue top, are you refering to the special tamper resistant seal? I only have experience with the premixed injection pens from Saizen and Norditropin. I am just trying to gauge how persistent I should be in my search, or if I should just simply settle for whatever I can get my hands on.

Thanks, again!

A

----------


## Kanung

Hey mr rose i will be in thailand in 2 weeks, where in phuket can i purchase HGH (the real stuff) which pharmarcy did you go to??

----------


## Kanung

hey mr rose ill be in thailand in 2 weeks i have injured my knee and need hgh to help with my training so my knee can recover while i train, where in phuket did you purchase you HGH and how much was it? hope to hear back from you real soon mate cheers

----------


## meat&2veg

I know you can buy it here in Bangkok...HGH blue tops and its the real deal!

----------


## SlimmerMe

hey Kanung----please----edit your post before you get in trouble---you could bet banned and since you are new to this site, this is something you need to know: never ask anyone for a source or price
Welcome....

----------


## lovbyts

> hey Kanung----please----edit your post before you get in trouble---you could bet banned and since you are new to this site, this is something you need to know: never ask anyone for a source or price
> Welcome....


At least dont ask for the price. It's not really a source since we are talking location and not person.

I have been to Phuket but didnt buy there. Many/most pharmacies will have HGH in Pattaya and Jomtien (next to Pattaya, 5 minute tuk tuk ride). If it was me I would just go into the/any pharmacy and ask if they are HGH. Be polite, great them in Thai and then ask.
Hello = sa wat dee khrap
How are you = sa baai dee mai khrap
Do you have HGH = khoon mee HGH mai khrap (I think)

Prices are what they are??? Dont be fooled thinking it's all legit though, there are many fakes there because they get most of it from china. You need to do your research first via manufacture and make sure the box/labeling/security code is the same.

----------


## jwh7699

$265usd for 100 iu's isn't exactly low cost.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> $265usd for 100 iu's isn't exactly low cost.


Not for questionable grade HGH

Buy in Hong Kong OTC 750 usd 100 iu. 99.9% purity...not generic. GenLei Jinotropin..cod checkable on mfg website. Fanda Pharmacy in Kowloon right out exit F of MTR

----------

